# TheGoatSpot Decal Contest



## TGSAdmin

TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!

*Rules*

- Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.

We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.

That's it. Good luck!


----------



## JaLyn

Oh how exciting, ok here's my reply and good luck to us all!!


----------



## peggy

It is just beautiful. I love it and here is my entry.


----------



## Texas.girl

I want one! I want one! I want one!


----------



## SherryLynn

Very cool. Will go nice on the back window of our new (new to us!) Farm Pickup!


----------



## milkcreek ridge

I want one


----------



## foamspoon

I am in!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I hope I'm allowed to enter cause I want it!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

How neat!


----------



## lazysummer

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


Please enter me in the drawing. Thank you.
Jennifer


----------



## MollyLue9

Hey! Here's to the GOAT SPOT! yay! TGS has been so helpful so thanks to everyone who makes it possible.


----------



## milkmaid

Ooooh, pretty! I'm entering!


----------



## Ducklady

Very nice!


----------



## milk and honey

Very cool looking decal! I'll enter too!


----------



## jduwall

So exciting. I hope I win


----------



## trailriding2dressage

I recommend GoatSpot to all my goat friends and to all the new goat people purchasing my kids! I'm a newbie to the goat world with no goat raising friends or relatives and thanks to GoatSpot I'm learning much more than book knowledge! Here's my entry!


----------



## amberjack07

This is me entering


----------



## midnitesun

I'm game....


----------



## chapinranch

Those are very neat and I would like one Thank you and God Bless


----------



## HarleyBear

I want one and the 18th is my B-day!


----------



## KymberLeAnn

Count me in!


----------



## michaelhannaster

super cool. I am in


----------



## Sarazgirls

I want one! Sign me up!

Sara :fireworks:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Here's to a reply. They look wonderful great to show off to people!


----------



## PEARTREEHILL

would love to have one!


----------



## rollinghillsfarm

I want one too!


----------



## MontanaLilBits

Put my name in, they are really nice.


----------



## Frosty

Here is my entry. It would look good at my new farm I am building slow but sure. Barbara


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


Here is my reply!! It looks great, cute, and...JUST ADORABLE. I hope I win, so excited!:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::stars::balloons::balloons::rainbow::crazy::laugh::clap::clap::leap::leap:


----------



## goat luver 101

The drawing is on my birthday! Please enter me


----------



## ksevern

I am glad to submit the winning entry from Central Texas

Karen in Snook


----------



## WalterRadz

*Nice*

Nice decal!


----------



## dixiequeen

me too


----------



## AquaDragonfly

*Looks great!!*

Our farm grew last week by 3 - two does and an all-black buck - all dwarf goats! Would love to win a goat decal! ;-)

Lori in NY


----------



## sweetgoats

They are great. Austin you did a wonderful job on them.


----------



## bettawithfeta

Me too! Me too!


----------



## CGuin

*Decal Contest*

Really pretty and I would love to have one!


----------



## Berryfarms

I'd like to win one!!!


----------



## pigpen065

Wow!! Even for newbies like me?? Yay!!! I'm in!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Exciting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nubianhomesteadingfam

Soo cute! Would be awesome in our goat spot


----------



## rmz086

Sweet I hope I get one for my truck


----------



## Nubianhomesteadingfam

Too cute! Would look awesome in our goat spot


----------



## VincekFarm

Posting my reply.


----------



## sbhministry

Just love this forum. Would love to have a decal to advertise it.


----------



## wild sage boers

Here is my reply, wild sage boers onboard.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Here's my post..Thank you so much to everyone who has helped me and I look forward to helping others


----------



## jkacinski

Lick Creek Acres is in Southern IL... it;s "where the goats keep goating"


----------



## Crazy 8 Farms

How exciting! Hope I win!


----------



## panamadel

Can't wait to see the new sticker. Thanks


----------



## emilieanne

It's sooooooo cute! 

Here's my reply, Austin,!


----------



## jimhammer1

Cool


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover

I'm not sure what a decal is but I ma guessing it is the picture above? 

I'll enter!


----------



## mjgh06

OOOHHH!!! How awesome - another sticker for my truck - I love it!! Enter me to win one.

Thanks,


----------



## quesigue

Cool! Here is my goatful reply to the thread


----------



## DarklingFarm

*Woohoo!*

Enter me in!  Thanks!


----------



## amiandhergoats

Oh I'd love one of these for my Subaru!! Thanks for my entry!
Ami


----------



## Esther88

I want one! I will have my goats next week, so hopefully I qualify!


----------



## ljatsoh

They are adorable and I'd love to have one!


----------



## cdanna

Yay! I hope I win ^_^


----------



## Jessaba

Here is my entry! How cute!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## woodedhillsfarm

sooooooo need one on my truck  hope i win one   good luck everybody


----------



## nubeegirl

I would love one!


----------



## Goaties-R-Sweet

This decal will look awesome on my vehicle, and just in time for my birthday


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm

Omg...... I gotta have one!
Count me in
Daren


----------



## LittleGoatGal

That would look great on my truck


----------



## jody64

Love them...heres my reply!!!onder:


----------



## zubbycat

Nice! Hope I win one!


----------



## LouLou

*The Goat Spot decals*

look great (wish one of my cashmeres made the cover). thanks for the try at a free one.


----------



## Judy7

This is a reply for the sticker.....thanks


----------



## doecygoat

Cool Thank you!


----------



## chooky

Yes Please!


----------



## bessmiller

Fun! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## kulajon

Baaahhhhntastic! ha ha ha, cool decal.


----------



## Mystica25

Would love it if one of the names was mine! How much are they going to be if I am not one of the luck few?


----------



## Delilah

Ooo I like it! My entry.


----------



## libby

Please Please Please!!!!! would love one!!!!


----------



## Gertie

Yes, it's beautiful! I would wear it with pride! thank you


----------



## lacylou1

*My first post.*

I think the decal is so very cool and would love to have one to declare to everyone I have gone goat crazy! BY THE WAY, MY GOATS DO NOT LIKE BAKING SODA!onder:


----------



## carolyncerutti

I want one. Too many people are surprised to find out that we raise goats!


----------



## Novian

ooooo  here's my reply,love them!


----------



## taoga

hlala:love this!!


----------



## Browneybear

I want one!!!


----------



## bouie55

I would love to win the decal. My pygmy's are the most spoiled goats ever !


----------



## tatra

Im in, hope it sticks to one of my goats!


----------



## Lamancha

Howdy from Texas, put me in the drawing!.


----------



## toth boer goats

I love it, very nice.


----------



## Browneybear

I would like one!


----------



## mbcagle

How cute!


----------



## gibson94

i would like a shot at one.thanks


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

I want one!! Pick me!


----------



## Iriyatesse

That's so awesome I would actually buy one ^_^


----------



## HCF-Mom

*I would love to have one of those decals *

we might have to set up communication in the barn for the live drawing if it is kidding time 








[/quote]


----------



## freasabird

I am excited about the contest too! Love my goats.. and chickens.. and piggies.. and pony.


----------



## Traveler

Ohhh! I would love to have one! Please enter me in the contest as well!! I bet I'd be the only one in my community with a decal from the Goat Spot! :stars:


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Awesome. Here is my reply.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Very cute would look adorable on my "goat trailer" I hope I win!!!, Goodluck everyone ☺


----------



## desertlily

Yes please!


----------



## ladysun

One of these would look awesome on my the new Dodge Ram we just got for the farm


----------



## pixie

I would like to enter. I keep talking about how great this place is.


----------



## RowdyKidz

Please enter me as well. Thank you!


----------



## joyfulmeadows

I am in!


----------



## gafarmgirl

Here's my entry  what can you win ?


----------



## dayflowr

I want one!!!


----------



## anoelchick

It's all about GOATS! I'd love a decal!


----------



## MaeMae

I WANT I WANT!!!! *got the perfect spot on my van. Right next to Mae Mae's seat!!!


----------



## bcicoff

I've never posted before but my goats and I would love a decal!


----------



## adriHart

A nice deCal would have helped explain the two Nubians in the back seat of my explorer when I went to the gas station the other day...some people have the strangest looks.


----------



## goatmama2

Hope I win!!! ;-)


----------



## Nicoon

Aw! That looks great!


----------



## tealady1

Count me In!!!!
http://www.thevillagehavenfarm.com


----------



## Victorianfarm

Would LOVE to have one!


----------



## Amyh30

Awesome! It would look great on the window of my truck! I absolutely love Goat Spot.


----------



## uglywon

Enter me too!


----------



## Llamamama

*Llamamama*

I am a brand new member. I'm not sure what I am supposed to do. I have perused the site and am excited by us what I've read and seen so far.


----------



## Kattscrowd

I don't think I've posted before but I'd love to win one too  My goaties and I would be proud to sport a goat spot sticker on dad's truck  since it's the one that hauls the feed!!!


----------



## Macyllehub

Love it!! Enter me


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Love it! Would look great on my "farm mobile"!


----------



## tjroberts

Awesome, I would love to have one


----------



## StarMFarm

Love it! Count me in


----------



## LaMee

I want one thanks


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

I love it!!!!!!! If my name is drawn pass mine on to HarleyBear for her/his birthday :fireworks:


----------



## billyg2131

replying here good luck everyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcharvick

I would so like to have one. This site is very helpful and knowledgeable.... Thanks agin for all the advise and support. The Goat Spot rocks!!!!hlalaaisy Mae and the gang.


----------



## pinefarm

Pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## drkayepeery

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


I would love one


----------



## letisha

That's cool! I want one! Here's my entry!


----------



## Laney3535

Ooh so cute! I want one!


----------



## Goatgirl80

Love them!! I want one!! Here is my entry


----------



## NigerianGirl

Here is my entery I have awful luck with these but still love to try!!


----------



## [email protected]

I would love a sticker... We just had our first ever babies today!!! Two a girl and a boy!!!!


----------



## keren

Here's my entry. I think being a premium member I get one sent to me anyway? So if I win I will pick someone from this thread at random to give it to.


----------



## miarenee

*Yay*

I love them! I Want it !!! Heres my entry


----------



## Melissako

Cool! Here's my entry.


----------



## CapriGem

They look nice!


----------



## MOgoatlady

I'm in lol


----------



## goatlover74

*It's cool*

Cool decal, would love one.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

keren said:


> Here's my entry. I think being a premium member I get one sent to me anyway? So if I win I will pick someone from this thread at random to give it to.


Do we?!


----------



## goatlover74

It's cool, I would love one.


----------



## jberter

My Boer goats & I would love to win.. 
Betty


----------



## Whinny

How fun! A decal would be great!


----------



## Dani-1995

Ohh this is neat! Here is my entry


----------



## JR133

I am in, sign me up !


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


Memememe!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Awesome!


----------



## caprine crazy

Awesome! Ok I'm entered!


----------



## stmmfarm

*me too*

Good Luck


----------



## pierceingstarr

This would look awesome on my Suburban. I am in. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## MicFen

Oh I want one! Getting a new car and this would be perfect on it!


----------



## ReichertBoers

*The GoatSpot Decal.*

Eastern Oklahoma Needs to be represented. I am in.


----------



## h3farm

*Entry*

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## JenVise

I hope I win!!!!


----------



## WildwoodGoats

OOOOOH! Awesome work! Hoping to win! :fireworks:


----------



## groant

Replying to the post = entry, this is my entry. Good Luck to everyone


----------



## goatlady222

Love it. I want one too!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

want for my new goat trailer!!!!!!


----------



## kandkcomplete

Love the decal! Would look GREAT on my car...


----------



## Bambi

I'd love one.


----------



## pdpo222

Love the decal. My entry.


----------



## jakrabbit60

*Reply*

Very cool sticker! I'd love to have one!

D.J. Mitchell
Jackrabbit Ranch
Paragonah, UT


----------



## Mindy

*I would love to win !!!!*

Great Decal......I would love to win it !!!!! :lovey:


----------



## use2bwilson

sign me up please


----------



## Trickyroo

I love it ! I think its a very eye catching design..
This will be the ONLY sticker allowed on my truck 
Count me in ! I wanna win , I wanna win , I wanna win , :wahoo:


----------



## olbossy

Love it!!! I would absolutely love to have one!


----------



## gerriV

Please enter me in your draw for a decal.


----------



## ndgoatkeeper

Nice decal! Here's my entry!


----------



## Anyuta

Yay


----------



## Goats Rule

They look great! Looks just like my goat too.


----------



## newbygoatmama

I have a good spot for the goat spot decal lol


----------



## Crystal

Please enter me. Thanks


----------



## LamanchaAcres

me 2


----------



## Jigglypuff598

Those are so cool looking!!! Would love to have one!!


----------



## Wallaby

I'm in!


----------



## wabntenn

I would love to have one!


----------



## alliecat23

Count me in


----------



## GoatsLive

Cool, we'd like one too. Consider us entered


----------



## aussieheelr

Oh yeah! Way cool  Here's my entry


----------



## rittinp

the kids will love it


----------



## richard4831

That's cool the drawing date is on me and my wife's anaverserary:cake:


----------



## nangkita

That would look great at our Goat Spot 'down under' 
Cheers from Australia


----------



## bluejaygirl101

Adorable!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Oh I like enter me


----------



## danswildbunch

*GoatSpot Decal*

It is a really cool look, hope to have one.


----------



## anthonyadams1

Enter me


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I love it! Please enter me in the contest too!


----------



## lsemer

*us, us, us, us!!! Cashmere / Spanish*

Try explaining that to most people ! Ha even goat people have no idea what a Spanish/Cashmere goat is! I need a sticker!!!! LOL

Goat spot!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Here I am! Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Me too me too, I want one!


----------



## Bayouslug

Such a great decal! I would love to have one!


----------



## Springbett Farm

Please enter me. I'd love to have one!


----------



## Shotzy11

I would like to enter.


----------



## Busy Bee

I would like one, I love this site.


----------



## dynodave1

I want one!!!


----------



## imthegrt1

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> Rules
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> Details
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


Great a late b-day gift my b-day is the 14th enter me in please


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Here is my entry!! Can we buy these???


----------



## mcharvick

yippy/  hope I win...


----------



## seren

I would like to enter! I want one, can we buy them if we don't win??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo....enter!enter!enter!


----------



## aceofspades

Very cool enter me. 

My birthday is the 15th it can be a late b-day present. Lol


----------



## Stacie1205

Enter me, enter me


----------



## fd123

im in!


----------



## rb555

Here's my entry! Good luck everyone!


----------



## chigarden

Beautiful ! Here is my entry


----------



## rgdlljames

Very cool! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dobe627

Why not try


----------



## Tabbytabtab

Here's my entry! Love it!


----------



## newbie_n

*Pick me.*

Pick me.


----------



## ejcampbell

Count me in!


----------



## Glockowner

Pick me!


----------



## happyturkeyfarm

The goats would like me to enter so they can have a decal!!


----------



## GracefulAcres

ray:


----------



## mamawcurry

Yeahhh, great decal. I hope I win one.


Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


----------



## mamawcurry

Love it. Hope I get one.


----------



## goateeman

I like the DECAL, here's my entry and thanks


----------



## mdlopez

Fun! I'd love to have one. Thanks.


----------



## DebianDog

Oh no's this was in my junk folder. I am days behind


----------



## brady

Love the new decal!!!


----------



## Tlambert95

Here is my reply I want one what a great idea


----------



## mikescott

Sorry did not mean to enter twice


----------



## jaborseth

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## mikescott

Please enter me


----------



## acm5509

I want one


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

This decal would look great on my truck!


----------



## CoveredNClay

I'm in!


----------



## slogan

*Window Decal*

Hi! 
I live in a smallish town in Texas called Weatherford and it has a huge goat community! We are also the Cutting Horse Capital of the World so huge horse population, not sure if it's related but I can sell every goat I can raise. Lot of people love the Pygmys and Dwarfs but don't have a lot of knowledge so this is a great website to recommend to them to ask questions and gain knowledge.

Thanks for a fun and informative site!

Susan


----------



## ms_mac

I want one! This would make a lovely embroidery patch as well. 
Shirley McCormack


----------



## Jimily

What a cute decal, the truck needs some more goatiness!


----------



## goatgirl132

Ooooooo i want i want!!!
It would look awesome with my review mirror boergoat etched glass i got!


----------



## 3stooges

*Great Idea*

Please enter me in the decal give away.


----------



## artzkat

*decal*

Yahoo..I want one..count me in.


----------



## HaloKboers

Decal entry, hope to win


----------



## goatiegirl

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## jandj1697

*Free decal*

Here is my reply for the free decal--

Double J Ranch
Fainting Goats
Kiko Goats
www.texasfaintinggoats.com


----------



## Sheffba

Yay!! Fun.. Count me in!!


----------



## SpringhawkFarm

Count me in!


----------



## Michele

*Goat spot sticker*

I would be MORE than proud to display my connection to GOATSPOT!!
Michele


----------



## mogoats

nice my wife would love one


----------



## mjhetz

Sounds very cool!!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm

*wish me luck!!!!*


----------



## deenak

Here is my entry! If this posts twice sorry I was having trouble signing on.


----------



## Attackgeese

Cute decal would look great on my truck!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

I want one too.


----------



## ms_sl_lee

What a neat sticker. Would like one.


----------



## alpine_fan

My entry


----------



## Jodi_berg

Ohh I want I want, consider this my entry!


----------



## tattingtess

*Count me in*

Hi there. Put me in for the drawing for the sticker, please. Thanks.


----------



## lovespud

Me too! Me too!!!


----------



## HereComesTheSun

Enter me, as well


----------



## groovyoldlady

Pick me! Pick Me! (Please!)


----------



## WhartonFarms

How nice, I would love to have one. I want one too!


----------



## Goats Rock

Austin said:


> TheGoatSpot decals have arrived, which means it's time for a giveaway!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - Reply to this thread to enter, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of February 17th and we will have a live drawing on February 18th.
> 
> We will draw 25 winning user names and private message each winner alerting them that they won.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!


 I would love to win one! Thank you!


----------



## pygmygoats

Please enter me in the drawing
Thank you 
Sue


----------



## TexasRanger

Me too!


----------



## maryBeth

Consider me entered!


----------



## ejparks

Goat Spot decals are great!


----------



## ortiz1232

It would really be awesome to have one. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Micgrace

Yay!!! I want one...here's my entry


----------



## Skyz84

Me Too!!!


----------



## angelynbelle

Love it! Enter ma please


----------



## Spanish

they are beautiful, i'm in


----------



## merrykatherine

Count me in!


----------



## FrankSandy

*Please count me in *

Beautiful Sticker


----------



## spearsfarmsi

I need one of these

Kingston Pygmies


----------



## NubianLady

Here is my reply! Keeping fingers crossed, LOL.


----------



## mcombs93

I LOVE IT JUST AS I LOVE THIS SITE..I HAVE LEARNED SO VERY MUCH FROM GOAT SPOT..SO HAPPY IT IS HERE FOR US..THANK YOU..AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THAT IN THE BACK WINDOW OF MY PICK UP TRUCK...TO SHOW EVERYONE HOW MUCH I LOVE OUR GOATS AND GOAT SPOT..


----------



## IONFarm

Count me in! Love the decal!


----------



## LWR

I love the decal!! Job well done!!!


----------



## diciwi

Cool!


----------



## Dayna

entered!


----------



## Jdyson

I want one! Then hubby will think I'm really crazy


----------



## cariboubug

Very nice!


----------



## EstellaMA

Replying


----------



## goathiker

Cool


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Me too!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Ooh, love it! Here's my reply!


----------



## LuckyGeorge

Oh wow! I'd love to be entered! Thankyou so much for this contest,it's so nice!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Count me in!


----------



## BabyCutlet

Count me in! I love free goat things!!


----------



## lmaz7

*decal contest*

I hope I win one!


----------



## mls4846

Love it!


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats

Please enter me !! Thank you !


----------



## happybleats

enter me : )


----------



## nubians2

I would love to get one


----------



## RedLotusNigerians

Count me in the raffle!


----------



## ArkansasMama

I'd love one!


----------



## cybercat

Got the email thank you for that since I do not always check each week.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah

Enter me, please! Thank you!


----------



## WillowGem

:stars: Ooooh, pick me...pick me...


----------



## djoborn

Entered!


----------



## black-smith

Lovely!!!


----------



## woodranch

Oh I love it!!!


----------



## crocee

heres my entry


----------



## pthompson_1960

*Win Decal*

I would Love to have this decal!!!


----------



## KermitWC

I would like to enter.


----------



## AndyW

Sign me up!


----------



## DebianDog

Must have sticker...


----------



## newbie_n

*Contest*

Pick Me!!!


----------



## Mrndly

count me in


----------



## Nofofarm

*decal contest*

Here's my reply. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## GoatBerries

Decal looks great! Congrats on this as well as the wonderful app 

**
Caprine life in southern Italy is maaaaahvelous! 
http://goatberries.com


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch

Enter me too


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I want one so I can place it on my 97 2500 Silverado Turbo Diesel I love that truck  and the decal would look great on it!!


----------



## doatsy

*Thegoatspot Decal Contest*

I would e honored to display one of these decals.


----------



## runrgirl22

Oh goody  I would love one for my "goatin truck"


----------



## mcombs93

i wish we could all win one but since we can not all get one good luck to everyone...i hope its me that wins..lol


----------



## mjs500doo

*Me me!*

Of course you best not forget moi!


----------



## DebianDog

Baaah!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres

Fun, fun, fun! Please enter me!


----------



## KWAK123

How do we get a decal?


----------



## BiglerKnob

I want to win!!


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm

BiglerKnob said:


> I want to win!!


I need to win!
I love goats!

Sent from my Hydro using GoatSpot


----------



## imthegrt1

I think we all need to win so we can show all this site to get even more people to join


----------



## NigerianGirl

imthegrt1 said:


> I think we all need to win so we can show all this site to get even more people to join


I totally agree!!!!


----------



## Goat Hollow

OOO oOO OOO pick me!!! I agree about everyone needing to win!!! GOATS ROCK!!!


----------



## pekes11

*goat decal contest*

 I'd love a goat decal so here's my entry.


----------



## nursehelg

I hope I'm not too late to enter tonight! I would love one!


----------



## DDFN

Looks like I need to jump on the Goat wagon!


----------



## TGSAdmin

Congrats to the winners! We really appreciate everyone who entered. We hope to have more contests in the future.

imthegrt1
trailriding2dressage
VincekFarm
LegendsCreekFarm
Nofofarm
wabntenn
rmz086
sunshinegoat
mamawcurry
SlipperyHillFarm
goat luver 101
Goat Hollow
nubians2
HamiltonAcresBoers
MaeMae
Frosty
Judy7
PEARTREEHILL
Goat Lover 98
Victorianfarm
desertlily
brady
Goaties-R-Sweet
acm5509
NavaBoerFarm


----------



## jimthecpa

ok I'm in.


----------



## TMBoers

Here's my entery !!! I hope I win I have awful luck with things like this!! But I always try


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old contest. It was over in February.


----------

